# Branson Tidbits



## JLB (Nov 20, 2007)

*Casino*

The possibility of a casino in the area is all but buried.  The funeral was held last week when a letter from Majestic Star Casino LLC was read into the minutes of the Rockaway Beach City Council meeting, saying that they would not be pursuing any future gaming opportunities in Rockaway Beach.

Simultaneously, the Branson Board of Alderman passed a resolution keeping gaming our of the Tri-Lakes area.

PS:  When you get on that tour bus, it will either be going to Branson or a casino, but not both.  


*Taneycomo Bridge*

It appears that there are plans for a new, 3-lane bridge across Lake Taneycomo, repairs of the existing one and a roundabout on the east side of Taneycomo where 76 and Business 65 meet.

A new east-west corridor east of Taneycomo, including the Holiday Hills area is planned.


*Building Height*

In September the Taney County Commission, including the Branson area, adopted a building height ordinance limiting single family homes to 45 feet and multi-family and commercial buildings to 60 feet.

That ordinance is now being debated, with likely amendments to be forthcoming.  The opposition is coming from developers already working on projects like include taller buildgs, and the fact that there are already taller buildings in Taney County.

PS:  Good thing we live in Stone County, so we can go ahead with our 100-foot tall new house.  


*Christmas Displays*

As reported previously, the major Branson display has been moved from Bee Creek, the major Kimberling City display is not up, and much of the festive Christmas lighting along roads is not up.

There is still a lot of Christmas display, such as that at Andy Williams and Jim Stafford.  Silver Dollar City had expanded their snychopated Christmas tree (the most amazing Christmas tree this humble reporter has ever experienced) to included all of the lightingd in the Town Square area.

One of our neighbors has put up a string of blue hangy lights from their gutter, the only Christmas lights other than ours ever in our neighborhood.  


*Disney*

Their rumored new theme park still has not appeared.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 20, 2007)

JLB said:


> *Casino*
> 
> The possibility of a casino in the area is all but buried.  The funeral was held last week when a letter from Majestic Star Casino LLC was read into the minutes of the Rockaway Beach City Council meeting, saying that they would not be pursuing any future gaming opportunities in Rockaway Beach.
> 
> ...



*Unless that tour bus is coming from the east and makes a pit stop in Booneville before getting to Branson  *




> *Taneycomo Bridge*
> 
> It appears that there are plans for a new, 3-lane bridge across Lake Taneycomo, repairs of the existing one and a roundabout on the east side of Taneycomo where 76 and Business 65 meet.
> 
> A new east-west corridor east of Taneycomo, including the Holiday Hills area is planned.



*Roundabouts are great if people know how to drive through them. From the one I've been through a couple of times in Branson a new roundabout will only serve to confuse people and provide hours of amuesment for those sitting at a safe distance off to the side watching the confused drivers figure out how to navigate a circle in the middle of an intersection. Note I'm not talking necessarily about Branson local's but those that drive to Branson as tourists. *




> *Building Height*
> 
> In September the Taney County Commission, including the Branson area, adopted a building height ordinance limiting single family homes to 45 feet and multi-family and commercial buildings to 60 feet.
> 
> ...



*Tough sell since they've allowed the likes of Hilton (and probably others) to exceed those restrictions at Branson Landing.*




> *Christmas Displays*
> 
> As reported previously, the major Branson display has been moved from Bee Creek, the major Kimberling City display is not up, and much of the festive Christmas lighting along roads is not up.
> 
> ...



*I actually got our Christmas lights up before the cold set in this year and before Thanksgiving. I've resisted turning them on until Thanksgiving night. Last year we went to the energy saving LED lights. They have a different look to them and took a little getting use to last year but now I really like them. Especially since they take very little electricity to run. 

The new huge Christmas tree and the new show at SDC is a whole let better than last years. The old tree, IMO, was more obnoxious than pretty. The new tree is a lot more pleasing to the eye's and they have different songs that play now. *




> *Disney*
> 
> Their rumored new theme park still has not appeared.



*Walt didn't want to build a resort in his home state when he was alive. I don't see why the company that bears his name would want to do it now all these years after his death.*


----------



## julle (Nov 21, 2007)

*Height of Buildings*

It is my understanding that the project of building a tall condotel next to Yakov startet the discussion about the max height of buildings. 

I am getting so old that I can not remember how tall the builder wanted it to be, but the City wanted a lot less so the builder did not find it feasible to build it.

What do you all think of the Convencenter and Hotel? 

I think it is beautiful. Love the curved corridors and extensive use of wood in the Convention Center part. I was in there the other day and saw the 35' Christmastree in the Convention Center lobby. They told me it is the largest indoor Christmas tree in Missouri.


----------



## JLB (Dec 9, 2007)

The highrise at the Branson Inn site was to be 25 stories, and by the same folks who brought us the Landing.  It was approved, followed by a public outcry, followed by rejecting it.

The Convention Center and hotel are truly beautiful, and booking meetings and events fairly successfully.  It is an easy walk to BL.  The downtown businesses that we have talked to have been grumbling about losing business to the Landing, so we wonder why it is so hard to find a place to park downtown!   

The new lanes of 65 are now open. 

I would not be surprised if there are some accidents on it, at least early on. There is still work being done, so some of it is 45 mph. I was more concerned about the fog than road signs, but I believe one of them said 65 mph. I noticed folks going that in the 45, with almost no visibility.

The plan for the 265 interchange is not apparent. It is just a normal intersection, but no lights are up. The northbound lane(s) was blocked from turning at 265, which would be across southbound traffic, and that was an area that was 65 mph.

The work on Top of the Rock continues, whatever it is. A whole new golf course could have been built by now.



julle said:


> It is my understanding that the project of building a tall condotel next to Yakov startet the discussion about the max height of buildings.
> 
> I am getting so old that I can not remember how tall the builder wanted it to be, but the City wanted a lot less so the builder did not find it feasible to build it.
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB (Dec 11, 2007)

I spose I should not speak yet cuz there's more coming, but there is 4 inches in the rain gauge from the last two days.  Our temps were all but freezing.  Just as things were starting to freeze, the temp turned upward.  Now it is heading back down.

Those to the north and to the west, not very far, were not as lucky.  A repeat of last year this time, not quite as bad.


----------



## JLB (Dec 14, 2007)

Last night we started the annual dispersing of the SDC BAF's, compliments of Sandra M and Topeka Tom/Topeka Barb.  Hats off to y'all.

The first two went to a TUG semi-resident couple, J&JP, who bought their own season passes for 2008.

The revamped sound and light show in the square is excellent.  Anyone should be impressed, regardless of whether they have seen/heard the previous one.

Good Morning America was.

We arrived and departed with The Christmas parade, catching the Living Nativity and Tracy Heeton in between.  Plus a lot of 75% off Christmas shopping.

We got our 3 hours worth, and then off to Pizza Hut!

I don't know the exact plans, but I believe there's a couple more visits scheduled before Christmas.


----------



## branson is 10 (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad you found someone {Or they found you} to use the BAF passes.  Next year the program has changed for season pass holders.  I hope everyone reads the information from Silver $ City to get the most out of their passes.  You have to order them before Dec 30 to get the free Bring a Friend.  After that the is a charge for them.  The free dates has also changed.  Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## JLB (Dec 16, 2007)

If you buy season passes now, in December, here are the BAF dates:

3/20-6/15, except 3/29, 5/24, & 5/25
8/11-9/28, except 8/30 & 8/31
12/4-12/30

http://www.bransonsilverdollarcity.com/

When we'all went to Dixie Stampede last Tues (12/11) we noticed a lot of the theaters have the same show going:  _See You In March_.


----------



## JLB (Dec 30, 2007)

*BAFs*

So that the contributors of the BAFs do not think they went unused and unappreciated, yesterday they got used and appreciated.   

Our group totalled 11, with a couple of other season-pass holders.  We used all the BAFs we had left, plus a $25 postcard coupon.  I gave another one of those to some folks standing in the ticket line, and they were as appreciative as we are.

We went at 3:00 PM, planning to do what needed to be done, catch the tree-lighting, hit the Pizza Hut, and be home to watch the Patriots make history.  All of that got done.

SDC was very crowded, so that at the lighting cermony the best that could be done afterwards was to shuffle in the general direction one wanted to go.  Of course, all the folks near the entrance headed to the park and all the people on the parkside of the big tree wanted to leave.  

I think I saw the same scene in movies showing war battles during the middle ages, where the two side charged into each other and collided with great catastrophe. 

The Indian Point bypass road project, eliminating some of the SDC parking park lots, has begun.

The 13 HWY bypass in Branson West is in the process of being connected to the existing 13 HWY at the south end.  For those familiar, it is between the church and Ace Hardware.


----------

